# FLORIDA GULF COAST - Pensacola to Sarasota- Stud OK- Low rate



## TIMESHARE-HO (May 25, 2014)

Looking for a studio (for 2 ok) something reasonable- retired gentleman.
Anywhere on the beach on Florida's gulf coast..
fm Pensacola to Sarasosota .. Prefer Bradenton Beach
anytime after May 31.. -July 9 check in..

thank u..  Call 904-403-7019


----------

